# Rock Shox FSX Carbon fork help



## Dhorn33 (May 3, 2005)

I just picked up a 96 Stumpjumper and it has an FSX Judy carbon fiber fork on it. I need a manual and a source for replacement parts for it because I think the elastomers are mush and the cartridge needs work too. Any help is much appreciated!


----------



## ifrider2 (Apr 17, 2006)

Hmm, not sure about the manual, or elastomers. The elast. go quick anyway. If you have some change, you should send it to hippie tech or angry asian, or the like. They will redo it and make it much better than the original. Good luck, have fun with it! I was in love with those forks back in the day.


----------



## Archangel (Jan 15, 2004)

Congratulations for your fine deal! :thumbsup:

You may download the manual from here:
http://www.mtb-kataloge.de/Bikekataloge/PDF/Manuals/judyxc.pdf

What comes to the replacement parts, I guess you could go through your LBS's or seek them from the eBay. Also a company called Hippie Tech Suspension (or something like that) is supposed to be very good in restoring vintage forks...


----------



## scant (Jan 5, 2004)

I'd replace the elastomers with coil springs


----------



## Dhorn33 (May 3, 2005)

I have a set of red speed springs from my old Manitou 3 that look very close to the same size but I can't tell because the elastomer stack is deteriorated that much. Anyone know if those would fit?


----------



## logbiter (Dec 30, 2003)

Dhorn33 said:


> I have a set of red speed springs from my old Manitou 3 that look very close to the same size but I can't tell because the elastomer stack is deteriorated that much. Anyone know if those would fit?


those were a wider diameter IIRC (and probably a different length)... worth a shot though.

I might have an alu judy xc damper in my stash, I'll check this weekend. What's the length of the cartridge on the '96 judy?


----------



## Dhorn33 (May 3, 2005)

In the manual it looks like I should be able to just undo the allen bolts on the bottoms of the fork legs and pull the lower legs off. When I try to do that they don't come off - is there a snap ring or anything holding them on?


----------



## Guest (Jul 27, 2007)

Dhorn33 said:


> In the manual it looks like I should be able to just undo the allen bolts on the bottoms of the fork legs and pull the lower legs off. When I try to do that they don't come off - is there a snap ring or anything holding them on?


before you unscrew the bolts completely give them a careful tap with a hammer. that should loosen the neutral and/or damper shaft from the bottom of the outers. then you should be able to pull the lowers off.

carsten


----------



## LeiniesRed (May 24, 2006)

I had one of these forks. The best thing you can do and the only money I would spend on it is Englund "total Air" cartridges. Air sprung, air dampened. They just work and no more hydraulic dampers to blow out.


----------



## Dhorn33 (May 3, 2005)

> I might have an alu judy xc damper in my stash, I'll check this weekend. What's the length of the cartridge on the '96 judy?


Any luck with this? 

I got the fork all apart and I have another question. The lower part of the inner legs seems to have what appears to be rust on it? Everything is made out of aluminum so I am confused but I cannot seem to get it off after scrubbing it with a non-abrasive 3m pad. The legs seem to be coated with something and I am trying not to damage it too much - any suggestions?

Also - the elastomers are toast so I am searching for them or speed springs - and the cartridge is empty so it needs help too. Is the cartridge rebuildable? Thanks for your help!


----------



## bhsavery (Aug 19, 2004)

If you want to invest some money... get a pair of englund total air cartridges and it will be as great a fork as a SID


----------



## palerider (Jul 15, 2004)

*total air*

I third the suggestion on the total air cartrige, they vastly improved my forks performance.


----------



## Mattias_Hellöre (Oct 2, 2005)

Dhorn33: the rust like substance is worn out bushings on the outer legs, has it worn throgh the goldish surface in the inner legs, you need at least new inner legs from a clean Judy.

Easier said then done.


----------



## DeeEight (Jan 13, 2004)

I DO have the correct length total air cartridges (60mm travel) to fit the fork, but they need their o-rings replaced somewhere in them as they leak down after a couple days (and I've thusfar been tooo lazy to overhaul 'em myself).


----------



## Dhorn33 (May 3, 2005)

It seems like there are people that would pay decent money for the carbon legs from this fork but what I can figure out is that if I were to attempt to get rid of them - what are they worth and where should I post? Please don't take this as a for sale ad - I am very much going to attempt to piece this thing back together if possible but if I am unable to do it then I would like to explore this option. I don't want to put a bunch of money into this fork when my Manitou FS Ti is in great shape and working well on the 'ol Stumpy.


----------



## newhollowpointer (Dec 17, 2004)

Dhorn33 said:


> It seems like there are people that would pay decent money for the carbon legs from this fork but what I can figure out is that if I were to attempt to get rid of them - what are they worth and where should I post? Please don't take this as a for sale ad - I am very much going to attempt to piece this thing back together if possible but if I am unable to do it then I would like to explore this option. I don't want to put a bunch of money into this fork when my Manitou FS Ti is in great shape and working well on the 'ol Stumpy.


It would seem there is a bit of a glut on the market currently:

http://cgi.ebay.com/RockShox-Future-FSX-Shock-Specialized-Judy-front-Fork_W0QQitemZ120146522265QQihZ002QQcategoryZ58086QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

http://cgi.ebay.com/Specialized-Futureshock-FSX-1-1-8-1-inch-threadless_W0QQitemZ300135966020QQihZ020QQcategoryZ58086QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

http://cgi.ebay.com/Rock-Shox-Carbon-Judy-Titanium-Englund-1-inch-Vintage_W0QQitemZ300136518332QQihZ020QQcategoryZ58086QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

http://cgi.ebay.com/Rock-Shox-Judy-FSX-Carbon-with-Total-Air-Cartridges_W0QQitemZ290139890215QQihZ019QQcategoryZ58086QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

I would hold onto them.


----------



## DeeEight (Jan 13, 2004)

One of the Mag-series FSX's fetched $199US a few weeks ago...
http://cgi.ebay.ca/Specialized-Futu...4QQihZ017QQcategoryZ58086QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Dhorn33 (May 3, 2005)

After getting the Englund Total Air cartridges from DeeEight last fall I finally got around to putting this fork back together and on my Stumpjumper. After riding a Manitou 3 and then upgrading to a Manitou FSti in the late 90's - this thing feels great! It seems very smooth and cushy with a great feel. I am a happy camper. Thanks!


----------



## Slimpee (Oct 3, 2007)

I have a Judy FSX with Englund Air cartridges and am interested in rebuilding it. I rode with it for a little while and although it worked it felt...sticky. I don't if it's because the previous owner didn't ride much and it just needs to be worked in a bit or if the pressure was set really high or something but it felt like it needed a rebuild. I talked w/ BRose at Shockspital about rebuilding and he said it'd run about $120 to rebuild. That's a bit much for my tastes.

Are they hard to service for a marginal mechanica? I'd like to take a whack at it and perhaps clean it up a bit. It seems to hold air so I think the seals are alright.

Thoughts on rebuilding at home?


----------



## Dhorn33 (May 3, 2005)

Slimpee - are you the same dude on MN-Jeep? 

Anyway - I have the same fork and I rode it last year after getting the Englund Air cartridges. If I were you I would tear it apart and reassemble using some Slick Honey or whatever your favorite shock lube is and see how it works. There isn't much to the air cartridges but if you need parts I think you can get them from the company - I did last summer. Good luck.


----------



## Slimpee (Oct 3, 2007)

Dhorn33 said:


> Slimpee - are you the same dude on MN-Jeep?
> 
> Anyway - I have the same fork and I rode it last year after getting the Englund Air cartridges. If I were you I would tear it apart and reassemble using some Slick Honey or whatever your favorite shock lube is and see how it works. There isn't much to the air cartridges but if you need parts I think you can get them from the company - I did last summer. Good luck.


Yep, and I assume you're the same as well. Have I seen you lurking over at MORC or not? I can't remember...

I think i'll attempt it myself before spending the $$$. If I recall I think the bike came w/ the instructions which I believe covers rebuild.

The major problem is that the crown is attached to an XL Klein MC1 steerer...not terribly useful to me.


----------



## muddybuddy (Jan 31, 2007)

According to their website, MRP/Mountainspeed will still rebuild the Total Air cartriges I don't know what the charge would be though.


----------



## Slimpee (Oct 3, 2007)

muddybuddy said:


> According to their website, MRP/Mountainspeed will still rebuild the Total Air cartriges I don't know what the charge would be though.


Great call on MRP/Mountainspeed! I called and although they don't have Judy cartridges left (they do, however, have them for Rock Shox Jett series up to and including model year 2000 and Rock Shox Psylo SL, XC, 2001), they do have seal kits available for $7 plus shipping. He told me that if if just feel sticky to disassemble it, clean it, and lube it with Slick Honey. I guess that's what they use.

Nice people! Coincidently, I hadn't heard of MRP until yesterday at QBP's Frost Bike...


----------



## Guest (Feb 23, 2009)

the Englunds are "sticky", even if new and well lubed. they require a certain amount of impact to start moving and then they are relatively smooth. that's the usual problem having tight seals to keep the pressure in. modern air forks counter this with negative springs.

are you sure the air pressure is right for your weight?

there are different damper adjustment "screws" available and fine tuning can be achieved by turning the screws further in or out. i haven't noticed too much effect on the damping though. but they seemed to have some impact on the stickyness.

the white bros sc72 and sc92 had englunds and the manual gives some instructions on set-up and maintenance which i found helpful

http://ekosport.com/wb_manuals/ultralightmanual.pdf

carsten


----------



## Slimpee (Oct 3, 2007)

Thanks, Carsten!

Upon further inspection I not only have the factory service manual for model year '96 but I also have an un-opened bag of adjuster screws (marked 1-3), small tube of Slick Honey (i'll use new stuff, however), and what looks to be a nice Specialized pump.

It looks like i'll be able to tackle this rather easily myself except the previous owner did say one of the adjusters on the dropout is stuck. I haven't tended to it yet.

Once I get a quote from BRose at Shockspital for swapping out my Klein MC1 steerer-shod crown for a 1 1/8 threadless steerer and crown (threaded OK, too) i'll work on rebuilding the FSX. I'll probably throw 'er on my '96 Kona. Should be a nice upgrade from my Q21R...


----------



## bryanus (Jun 1, 2008)

I have a set of the FSX forks with the Total Air cartridges.

I ordered a few sets of the replacements seals from MRP when i found that one of the carts wasn't holding air overnight. The new seals worked perfectly and now I have a fw sets to last me [my] riding lifetime.

I also sent the lowers to B.Rose at Shockspital for a bushing replacement. It was $75 to replace the bushings. When i got them back, one legs was still a little loose, so I sent it back to him to redo (on his suggestion). Now they're nice and tight.


----------

